
I'm an ex-Facebook exec: don't believe what they tell you about ads - bem94
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/may/02/facebook-executive-advertising-data-comment?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Submit_to_HN
======
kencausey
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14250910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14250910)
(104 points, 114 comments, ~9 hours earlier)

